# CNJ Herf Tues Jun 20 JJ Bitting Brew Company Woodbridge, NJ



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

The weather has been perfect lately. We meet up on the deck (walk all the way upstairs or via the side stair case). Come on out have a micro brew and a cigar.

Directions are on the website and is right off the NJ Turnpike or Parkway.

We are usually there around 4 or 5 and stay until 11ish.

If you have any questions shoot me a PM.

http://www.njbrewpubs.com/

I also send out an email to everyone. If you want to get on the list shoot me a PM or email to [email protected]


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

There was 10-12 people in attendance this week at the CNJ Herf! :w


----------

